# Amazing Liner Video Footage



## LizzieNo1

Found these together.... wow!!

Famous Liners
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exxr3e9zDLg

Rms Aquitania
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1AtTqoFWE0

RMS Mauretania
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRDp_E9CmQA


Rms Mauretania's last voyage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlIN9FbAIB4


RMS Aquitania some stunning movie stills
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM3UoKr9p-Q


Queen Mary's last voyage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqPiFASaCto


----------



## gwzm

real nostalgia, thank you for posting.

gwzm/John


----------



## LizzieNo1

Your very Welcome John.


----------



## Guest

Great stuff Lizzie


----------



## LizzieNo1

Rotterdam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9PCH4_mSx8


----------



## LizzieNo1

SS Volendam 1937

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3itaOODErq8


----------



## LizzieNo1

S.S. Norway in Germany 5-22-2005

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb1HFrBJqkY

Lovely sounds!!


----------



## LizzieNo1

Marco Polo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIDtIttQX8Y


----------



## LizzieNo1

RMS Queen Mary [with a swinging tune]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQTnOmeJQRw


----------



## LizzieNo1

Launching the Rotterdam [September 13 1958]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2I2H4VWJ5o


----------



## LizzieNo1

SS United States

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9xujtYFTaA


----------



## LizzieNo1

Not really footage, but this is amazing none the less!
25 Foot Queen Mary Made of 814,000 Toothpicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHFwpxgeBm4


----------



## spongebob

*Queen Mary*

Thanks Lizzie No 1 for those nostalgic film clips.

As a young first tripper to the UK on RMS Rangitane we had to anchor in the Solent one weekend afternoon while awaiting a berth at the Southamton Ocean Terminal. Queen Elizabeth was embarking passengers for NY and was to sail that evening. 
It was far from boring, there was some sort of Gala or Fete going on at a Cowes water front park and the brass band music was in full swing while across on the main land we could see the giant Saunders - Roe "Princess" flying boats bobbing at their moorings waiting for engines that never did arrive? 
The big thrill came when The Queen came out of Southampton Waters into the Solent then quickly slipped into the channel like a large greyhound as we sat there looking like a fat spaniel in comparison.
Years before a young physics teacher at my school, who had sailed as an engineer on the Murmansk convoys and later as an engineer on the Queen,told us many stories and one was about how Queen Mary used to come out into the Solent while a Royal Navy anti-submarine flotilla kept the waters clear then she went full speed ahead into the channel at a rate that defied any U-Boats ability to achieve a torpedo hit.
I note on the net that she normally carried up to 16000 troops at one time during the war years as a trooper


----------



## LizzieNo1

Thank you for the memories Bob, I would say to see either of the Queens come out into the Solent, could only leave a lasting impression to anyone.
I must admit to trawling the net, for quite a few years, trying to find a full colour DVD or Video of the Queens. Not much luck so far.


----------



## LizzieNo1

Some more clips after digging around (what seems like hours)

Carpathia Returns with Titanic Survivors Part I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQw5RglP5KA

Carpathia Returns with Titanic Survivors Part II
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvpl6Sj9wF8&feature=related

Cunard White Star Line
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVZakebH7ps

Aquitania stuck in mud Southampton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFyZ26sjgy8

Voyage on Rms Aquitania
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1AtTqoFWE0

Many Liners (which is which? who can say!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC3CGrR_bhA


----------



## LizzieNo1

Aquitania a little more
Nice footage (a bit quirky too)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkdLlmEehmg


----------



## LizzieNo1

SS France ariving in port in the late 1960's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTxNcDFHzJU


----------



## Dave Edge

From the first post of the Aquitania, I love the fact that all the officers have decided the sun is away and are about to go into the chartroom to do their calculations when the Captain puts his sextant back to his eye and all officers reverse direction at high speed.


----------

